# Software zum Abhören von Funktastaturen veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2009)

Anderthalb Jahre nach der Veröffentlichung, Microsofts Verschlüsselung von Funktastaturen geknackt zu haben, stellen die Forscher eine frei verfügbare Software sowie Unterlagen zum Nachbau der Schnüffel-Hardware bereit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

